# Ship Captains Medical Guide



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Found this an thought it might help a few folk. From the UK, but no reason it shouldn't do fine here to. Kinda a guide fer ships at see when they ain't got no doctor an a problem comes up. Hope it helps.

http://www.dft.gov.uk/mca/mcga-seaf.../mcga-dqs_st_shs_ships_capt_medical_guide.htm


----------



## twiggie (Jan 3, 2009)

Very cool, thank!


----------

